# Welk now part of HRC [MERGED]



## Pathways (Apr 1, 2021)

Thought it was time for a new thread as HRC sent the email this morning that the transaction has now closed and Welk is officially a part of HRC.

*" I am pleased to share that the transaction has closed, and necessary planning and analysis are already underway to help determine all the possibilities this may bring in the future"*

Stephen P. Weisz
Chief Executive Officer
MVW


----------



## Pathways (Apr 1, 2021)

Full email as follows:

​
_Dear Member,

Back in January, Hyatt Vacation Ownership’s parent company announced its plans to grow the Hyatt Residence Club resort portfolio through the purchase of Welk Resorts, the independent timeshare operator founded by beloved entertainment host Lawrence Welk. The intent for the transaction is to rebrand the Welk properties as Hyatt Residence Club resorts, subject to receipt of necessary approvals from Hyatt Hotels Corporation. I am pleased to share that the transaction has closed, and necessary planning and analysis are already underway to help determine all the possibilities this may bring in the future.

This transaction will not impact your ability to continue enjoying current Hyatt Residence Club resorts and the World of Hyatt loyalty program, and there are no changes to your other vacation ownership benefits at this time. Reservation guidelines, exchange rules, reservation rights, and Club-to-Club and Interval International® exchange privileges are not anticipated to change as a result of this transaction.

We will continue to share updates as they become available. Until then, you can view frequently asked questions regarding this exciting development.

Thank you for being part of the Hyatt Residence Club vacation family.

Warm regards,_​



Stephen P. Weisz
Chief Executive Officer
MVW


----------



## Pathways (Apr 1, 2021)

An interesting side note I mentioned in a different thread.  

I just attended a Marriott sales presentation at GO on HHI.  The sales exec admitted right up front he had nothing to add to help my portfolio, so said we could just chat for a hour.  

At some point, I mentioned I was looking forward to the final integration of the Vistana/Marriott groups.  He mentioned that sales was being very 'cautious' about even mentioning it, as nothing was official and things change all the time.  He then mentioned as an example that the Welk acquisition that was announced earlier this year was called off last week.  

And today it was announced that it has closed.  Chalk another one up to sales BS, even when they have no reason to do it!!


----------



## AJCts411 (Apr 1, 2021)

To me, for the HRC week owners this will be a good fit in that nothing changes and there is a possibility of exchanging owned weeks into the added Welk properties.   Not a points player so no idea on how those folks will come out.


----------



## RunCat (Apr 1, 2021)

AJCts411 said:


> To me, for the HRC week owners this will be a good fit in that nothing changes and there is a possibility of exchanging owned weeks into the added Welk properties.   Not a points player so no idea on how those folks will come out.



Not sure how good a fit it will be for the week owners since Welk is a mostly points system.  Regardless, I suspect there will be some form of mandatory "upgrade" in order to utilize both systems resorts.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 1, 2021)

I wonder what this will do for the Welk resale market?


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 1, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> I wonder what this will do for the Welk resale market?


Nothing yet, cuz as was said above, there will almost certainly be a fee to trade back and forth between Welk and HRC. So current owners of either won't be eligible for that to resale buyers. But I guess if someone wanted to buy in before resale prices potentially go up..... However, with so much up in the air, its not a good time to buy as HRC could restrict resale owner access to both systems. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 1, 2021)

Dear Welk Owner,

Earlier this year, I informed you that MVW had signed an agreement to acquire Welk Resorts. I am pleased to share that the transaction has closed. We are still in the early planning stages to determine all the possibilities this may bring in the future.

I’m excited for Welk Resorts to be part of this new vacation family. I’ve always held a great respect for MVW and, over the past few months, I have been impressed with how closely our organizations aligned, from our shared values to our commitment to delivering the highest standards in quality and customer service.

As a global leader in the vacation-ownership industry, MVW has 100+ resorts across seven brands, including Hyatt Residence Club. The intention is that upon final approval of Hyatt Hotels Corporation, Welk resorts will eventually be rebranded to Hyatt Residence Club. At this time, however, no immediate changes are expected, and you will continue to enjoy your Welk Resort benefits as you do today.

We will keep you informed, as more details become available. Until then, you can view frequently asked questions regarding this exciting development.

I am confident that this new future will make us better together, allowing us to deliver even more exceptional vacation experiences.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bradj (Apr 2, 2021)

AJCts411 said:


> To me, for the HRC week owners this will be a good fit in that nothing changes and there is a possibility of exchanging owned weeks into the added Welk properties.   Not a points player so no idea on how those folks will come out.


As an HRC points player, I see nothing on the plus side for HRC owners. Just interference. If you read the letter just released to HRC owners, by Stephen Weisz, the legalize points to potential problems in the future. i.e. "there are no other changes to your other vacation benefits at this time." The following sentence is just as dubious. Reservation rights/exchange privileges are not anticipated to change as a result of this transaction. Lotsa wiggle room there. I see only dark clouds in the distance.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 2, 2021)

bradj said:


> As an HRC points player, I see nothing on the plus side for HRC owners. Just interference. If you read the letter just released to HRC owners, by Stephen Weisz, the legalize points to potential problems in the future. i.e. "there are no other changes to your other vacation benefits at this time." The following sentence is just as dubious. Reservation rights/exchange privileges are not anticipated to change as a result of this transaction. Lotsa wiggle room there. I see only dark clouds in the distance.


As someone who has been tasked at some point with writing releases, I think you are spending WAY too much time trying to read 'between the lines'  These are all standard phrases, and do not in any way (IMO) portend the future.

As a multiple week owner, I see nothing but positives.  To spend that much money to bring in a quality group to add to a dying brand (or stagnant at best) shows a commitment to HRC that I didn't expect.  (Many just think MVW will simply sell the whole thing - I don't think so).

Welk should not affect HRC at all.  We have deeded weeks, and it would be very difficult to make major changes to our weeks based point system.

Welk will most likely be added as points only, and be made available to the new points only system within Hyatt. As a HRC owner, I don't expect to have access to the Welk properties unless it is last minute reservations, nor do I care.  But 'growth' in the Hyatt brand is a plus for long term viability.


----------



## bradj (Apr 2, 2021)

Pathways said:


> As someone who has been tasked at some point with writing releases, I think you are spending WAY too much time trying to read 'between the lines'  These are all standard phrases, and do not in any way (IMO) portend the future.
> 
> As a multiple week owner, I see nothing but positives.  To spend that much money to bring in a quality group to add to a dying brand (or stagnant at best) shows a commitment to HRC that I didn't expect.  (Many just think MVW will simply sell the whole thing - I don't think so).
> 
> ...


Actually it's not "between the lines" it IS the lines. I admire your optimism. I wish I had some of it. These may be standard phrases for flexibility in a letter to HRC owners. For change. If you want reading between the lines, try untangling Item #4 listed on the Hyatt Residence Club FAQ page (highlighted link listed above in Stephen Weisz letter).  In all honesty, I hope you're right and I'm wrong. Maybe I've dealt with dynamics WAY too long.


----------



## Pathways (Apr 2, 2021)

bradj said:


> If you want reading between the lines, try untangling Item #4 listed on the Hyatt Residence Club FAQ page



I think we've already addressed this numerous times from the day this was announced.  And I addressed this in #10.  I don't expect as an HRC owner to be able to access Welk, and I don't expect Welk will be able to directly access HRC. And that is pretty much what they are saying.

Any integration will most likely come either by folding Welk points into the Hyatt Points Program, or there will be a new overlay to connect them which will of course require $$. HRC owners such as myself will be left out of this, just as we are left out of the points program now unless we pony up the dollars.  Which is fine by me, I have no interest.

We will be fine with our weeks.  Look at Marriott - eleven years and counting- the weeks owners are still doing fine.  And they have NO points options as a week owner.  HRC already has a points option built in.


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 2, 2021)

We are in the process of becoming Hyatt Pinon Pointe owners and I don’t anticipate being able to access Welk resorts. Having been a Welk owner in the past that doesn’t concern us. Most of their resorts are nice, but the locations became less appealing to us, so we sold our ownership back to them. 

I do agree with others that expanding HRC is good for the brand. I can also see MVC holding onto HRC because it is a quality system. As long as they see more value in holding and increasing revenue they will keep it. If not,  they will sell it when they think the time is right. Since we are MVC and Vistana owners I hope they keep HRC too. All very strong systems.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## RunCat (Apr 3, 2021)

As a Welk owner, not Hyatt, I too see little will change with the current systems that are in place.  When Welk moved to a points system, those that still owned fixed/flex weeks were unaffected; their options were not expanded though.   
A couple of thoughts: 
1) As others suggested, any cross-use will likely be in a new points system that will require a new purchase to play.  It will be interesting to see what the exchange rate is between Welk and Hyatt points. 
2) Welk has tons of current available inventory.  This will be a huge business opportunity for MVC to sell additional the NEW Hyatt ownership.  
3) Welk has real estate to expand on many of their properties. Cabo, Breckenridge, and Escondido all have plats laid out and approved for new buildings.   Not sure the Escondido needs more units, but Breckenridge and Cabo could both benefit. 

IMO, all of these things are good for the MVC business and provides growth and new vibrancy for the Hyatt program.  It might be good for Welk owners.  But I suspect that the low point owners in the Welk program might be left with fewer opportunities.


----------



## RunCat (Apr 3, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> but the locations became less appealing to us, so we sold our ownership back to them.



Tend to agree on this point. But I currently have many points and find ways to use them.  As a resident of Boulder, the opening of Breckenridge was a god-send.  Last year we were up there for about 6 different weekends.  This year, we have 4 weekend trips planned so far and will likely schedule a few more before the end of the year.  Most of the time we are going to either Escondido/Cabo/Northstar.  And use Breckenridge for weekend trips (short 2 hour drive).


----------



## mjm1 (Apr 3, 2021)

RunCat said:


> Tend to agree on this point. But I currently have many points and find ways to use them.  As a resident of Boulder, the opening of Breckenridge was a god-send.  Last year we were up there for about 6 different weekends.  This year, we have 4 weekend trips planned so far and will likely schedule a few more before the end of the year.  Most of the time we are going to either Escondido/Cabo/Northstar.  And use Breckenridge for weekend trips (short 2 hour drive).



Does Welk still own the property in Poipu? They bought that back when we still owned, but it sounds like they haven’t developed it. As I recall it was a little inland somewhere near the small shopping area.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 3, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> Does Welk still own the property in Poipu? They bought that back when we still owned, but it sounds like they haven’t developed it. As I recall it was a little inland somewhere near the small shopping area.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Yes. However there were remains found on the property during excavation and the project has been on hold for three years until they find out if they're tribal remains and can be moved.
Also yes, there's a street and beach front property between the Welk property and the beach

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RunCat (Apr 4, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> Does Welk still own the property in Poipu? They bought that back when we still owned, but it sounds like they haven’t developed it. As I recall it was a little inland somewhere near the small shopping area.
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



As Shank said above.  Interestingly, the Poipu property was not mentioned at all in the MVC purchase conference call.  Nor has it been mentioned  on any of the sales presentations..   We will see if it ever gets developed.


----------



## skimeup (Apr 4, 2021)

It is interesting that in the statement from Weisz that he mentions Welk in Santa Fe.  While there seems to be an affiliated property (El Corazon), it is not listed on the Welk web page listing of resorts.  I would be delighted to visit a Welk in Santa Fe - and the Palm Springs property is enticing as well, though it seems easy enough to trade into Palm Springs using EEE points.  On the whole, though, I'm not sure I see much benefit to Hyatt owners.


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 4, 2021)

skimeup said:


> It is interesting that in the statement from Weisz that he mentions Welk in Santa Fe.  While there seems to be an affiliated property (El Corazon), it is not listed on the Welk web page listing of resorts.  I would be delighted to visit a Welk in Santa Fe - and the Palm Springs property is enticing as well, though it seems easy enough to trade into Palm Springs using EEE points.  On the whole, though, I'm not sure I see much benefit to Hyatt owners.



Welk got the management contract at El Corazon last year. The points trust has owned intervals for longer. The location may not be on the Welk website because they may not be in a position to rent the inventory.


----------



## grevas1 (Apr 5, 2021)

RunCat said:


> As Shank said above.  Interestingly, the Poipu property was not mentioned at all in the MVC purchase conference call.  Nor has it been mentioned  on any of the sales presentations..   We will see if it ever gets developed.



According to this article, the Welk Family retained the Poipu property, as well as some other property in Escondido and Branson, thus wasn't part of the sale.  https://viewfromthewing.com/marriot...nce-welk-resorts-will-rebrand-them-as-hyatts/


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 5, 2021)

grevas1 said:


> According to this article, the Welk Family retained the Poipu property, as well as some other property in Escondido and Branson, thus wasn't part of the sale.  https://viewfromthewing.com/marriot...nce-welk-resorts-will-rebrand-them-as-hyatts/



Thanks for the link.

'The Welk family will retain ownership of an “undeveloped 22-acre site near Poipu beach in Kauai that is entitled for 168 timeshare units or condominiums” as well as “land near the Escondido resort and also real estate in Branson near that timeshare property.”'

I wonder if the real estate in Branson is the hotel at the timeshare property.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 5, 2021)

nuwermj said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> 'The Welk family will retain ownership of an “undeveloped 22-acre site near Poipu beach in Kauai that is entitled for 168 timeshare units or condominiums” as well as “land near the Escondido resort and also real estate in Branson near that timeshare property.”'
> 
> I wonder if the real estate in Branson is the hotel at the timeshare property.


I've been told repeatedly that the extra branson land is the hill above the resort behind the new buildings. They could add easily 8 more buildings in that space. One should be able to look up the GIS map and see the lines

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nuwermj (Apr 5, 2021)

Shankilicious said:


> I've been told repeatedly that the extra branson land is the hill above the resort behind the new buildings. They could add easily 8 more buildings in that space. One should be able to look up the GIS map and see the lines




The wording is what caught my eye. It said “*land* near the Escondido resort and also *real estate* in Branson." Since the Escondido asset was described as "land" while the Branson asset as "real estate," I wonder if the Banson land was sold to Marriott but Welk kept the hotel. I imagine Marriott Vacation's license agreements with both Marriott hotels and Hyatt hotels prevents them from running hotels.


----------



## Shankilicious (Apr 5, 2021)

nuwermj said:


> The wording is what caught my eye. It said “*land* near the Escondido resort and also *real estate* in Branson." Since the Escondido asset was described as "land" while the Branson asset as "real estate," I wonder if the Banson land was sold to Marriott but Welk kept the hotel. I imagine Marriott Vacation's license agreements with both Marriott hotels and Hyatt hotels prevents them from running hotels.


That very well could be.....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RunCat (Apr 5, 2021)

I think the mobile home park, south of the Escondido resort, was owned by Welk as well. but was likely not part of the sale. I believe the Owners there have some rights to the resort amenities.


----------



## GTLINZ (Apr 6, 2021)

From a link IN the link sent Monday night at 7:29PM ...

"Excluded from the sale to Marriott are a number of properties that Welk Resorts owns and are not a fit for the Residence Club plans. Among them is a still undeveloped 22-acre site near Poipu beach in Kauai that is entitled for 168 timeshare units or condominiums. It also owns some land near the Escondido resort and also real estate in Branson near that timeshare property.

Also family-owned is the Los Angeles-based Welk Group Inc. that owns a number of commercial properties, as well as an entertainment division. Larry Welk is chairman of that company."


----------



## Guitarmom (May 16, 2021)

High up on the mountain behind the Welk San Diego Resort(s) is an area called Rimrock. On one of Adrienne's breakfast chats, she mentioned that the Welk family owns the land now known as Rimrock. Lots are still for sale up there and pop up regularly on Realtor.com at roughly $200,000 per lot. The houses that have been built are majestic. At any rate, I'm guessing that the Welk family did not include their ownership of Rimrock lots when they sold the resort. Of course, I may be wrong, but the theory fits all the clues I've seen.


----------



## Guitarmom (May 16, 2021)

RunCat said:


> I think the mobile home park, south of the Escondido resort, was owned by Welk as well. but was likely not part of the sale. I believe the Owners there have some rights to the resort amenities.


At some point (in the 1980s as far as I can tell), the manufactured home village "condominiumized." Now the homeowners own the entire village: each owns the lot on which his home sits plus as a group they own everything else in common. I've heard that some discounts are offered to Champagne Village residents, and there is an automatic gate that provides a shortcut to the golf course, restaurant, etc.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 4, 2021)

I spent some time browsing the Welk property list. Branson aside (and only because that place is loaded with timeshare options), any one of their properties is a pretty good fit with the HRC, I think. 

There are three or four that I would trade to right now, just to go see them. So that's not bad pickin'.

I think if HRC was smart, they'd offer some sort of "get to know each other" trade system for Welk and Hyatt owners to access the new (for them) options. I don't really care how they go about it. Points, week for week, whatever. This would also show which properties are going to see added trade stress. I'm guessing Santa Fe, Baja and the Hawaii properties for Welk. And Carmel for Hyatt. (Welk looks like they skew West Coast, with a lop-sided portfolio which seems tailor-made for Californians.)


----------



## VictorB (Aug 25, 2021)

_[Threads merged.] <-- SueDonJ_

Press Release

Welk Hospitality Group has entered into an agreement with Marriott Vacations Worldwide Corporation (“MVW”) (NYSE: VAC) to sell the Welk Resorts portfolio of vacation resorts, programs and property management contracts for approximately $430 million, including approximately 1.4 million MVW common shares. The acquisition is expected to close early in the second quarter of 2021. After the transaction closes, MVW intends to rebrand the Welk-branded vacation resorts in California, Colorado, Missouri, New Mexico and Cabo San Lucas, Mexico as *Hyatt Residence Club properties*.

More dilution?


----------



## RX8 (Aug 25, 2021)

I don’t own Welk but it is a good move. Welk should  do better as a Hyatt brand. Besides, how people today even know the name Lawrence Welk?


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 25, 2021)

No doubt Marriott will figure a way to get Welk and/or Hyatt Owners to spring for some dollars to be part of this bigger and better organization...

George


----------



## Pamplemousse (Aug 25, 2021)

I don’t think this is new news.

I feel like someone posted about this on the II community last spring?

edit- yes, there was a press release in April-
Marriott Vacations Worldwide Completes Acquisition of Welk Resorts
ORLANDO, Fla. , April 1, 2021 /PRNewswire/ --  Marriott Vacations Worldwide (NYSE: VAC) ("MVW" or the "Company") announced today that it has completed the previously announced acquisition of Welk Resorts , one of the largest independent timeshare companies in North America , for $485 million ,
Apr 01, 2021


			https://ir.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/static-files/0e302356-c677-443a-b8a9-5d06f2aecb8b


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 25, 2021)

Who is this Lawrence Welk guy and what Is his claim to fame?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2021)

This is old news. Many old posts from January when it was first announced.









						HRC to acquire Welk Resorts [MERGED]
					

This could be interesting...   Dave




					tugbbs.com
				











						FYI, VAC buying Welk
					

Converting them to Hyatt's.  https://ir.marriottvacationsworldwide.com/static-files/8b44b753-aace-4b55-ae4a-98071967fd14




					tugbbs.com
				




And from April when the deal closed;








						Welk now part of HRC [MERGED]
					

Thought it was time for a new thread as HRC sent the email this morning that the transaction has now closed and Welk is officially a part of HRC.  " I am pleased to share that the transaction has closed, and necessary planning and analysis are already underway to help determine all the...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 25, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Who is this Lawrence Welk guy and what Is his claim to fame?



You don’t know who Lawrence Welk is? If not, you’re a youngster.


----------



## gln60 (Aug 25, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Who is this Lawrence Welk guy and what Is his claim to fame?


A one and a two and a three..my parents loved Lawrence Welk…he had a very very successful show every week..memories


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 25, 2021)

Pamplemousse said:


> I don’t think this is new news.
> 
> I feel like someone posted about this on the II community last spring?
> 
> ...



This is not news.  

Also, I’ve been to two Welk resorts including the one outside of San Diego and it’s okay not fantastic. It certainly is not in the league of Hyatt, and I believe the Marriott’s are nicer too.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> and I believe the Marriott’s are nicer too.


Well... yeah. The Marriott's are nicer than the Hyatts.


----------



## csalter2 (Aug 25, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Well... yeah. The Marriott's are nicer than the Hyatts.



I have only been to one Hyatt and that’s the one down the way from the Maui Ocean Club in Ka’anapali.  There’s no comparison. That Hyatt in Ka’anapali is a lot nicer than any of Marriott’s I’ve been in to date and I’ve been to quite a few.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> I have only been to one Hyatt and that’s the one down the way from the Maui Ocean Club in Ka’anapali.  There’s no comparison. That Hyatt in Ka’anapali is a lot nicer than any of Marriott’s I’ve been in to date and I’ve been to quite a few.


That is of course the premier resort in the Hyatt system. Perhaps one of only a few in the system on the same level? The two I have been to; Windward Pointe and Coconut Plantation were good, but overall not any better than the average resort in the Marriott system. There will of course be some resorts that are better than others, but we have noticed over the past few years that Marriott has gotten a lot more consistent in the quality of the villas they have been putting out after renovations. Perhaps we get better villas at Marriott resorts because we own with Marriott and get worse villas at Hyatt since we always trade in through II.


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 25, 2021)

It may be old news to y'all. For me as a part time visitor to the land of TUG I had not heard this news. But I did visit Welk in Escondido many years ago. 

Now who is this guy Lawrence Welk? He had a variety show on Sunday nights? Seems I remember a bubble machine?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 25, 2021)

billymach4 said:


> It may be old news to y'all. For me as a part time visitor to the land of TUG I had not heard this news. But I did visit Welk in Escondido many years ago.
> 
> Now who is this guy Lawrence Welk? He had a variety show on Sunday nights? Seems I remember a bubble machine?


You just need to come around more often


----------

